# Ohio Hunting Outfitters input



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I am looking for one or maybe two Whitetail youth hunts for the youth shotgun season this year and have been perusing some of the Ohio Outfitter sites. Amazing that they all seem to be the "premier" service in the state, not sure how that works. Anyway, I was wondering if any one has any experience with any Ohio Outfitters that they might recommend. I am looking for good quality people that provide good quality hunts at a reasonable rate. Not interested in any "canned" type hunts, fair chase private land only. I have found and contacted a few but nothing is better than someones word of their previous experience. I let time slip away from me and now it is sort of 'last minute' so any input would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Screw that take your son/daughter out to the woods, public woods if you need to. Set up on a fence row and wait it out. Sure you may or may not see something but it is a true hunt. Most anything you get out of a outfitter will be a canned hunt. But you get what you put into your hunt. If you have not been out scouting and finding some spots, you are really not into it. So maybe a canned hunt is best and safe.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Weekender#1 said:


> Screw that take your son/daughter out to the woods, public woods if you need to. Set up on a fence row and wait it out. Sure you may or may not see something but it is a true hunt. Most anything you get out of a outfitter will be a canned hunt. But you get what you put into your hunt. If you have not been out scouting and finding some spots, you are really not into it. So maybe a canned hunt is best and safe.



+1.


If not I charge 1k and will walk you to a fence row on private land before daylight. I will pack your lunch bologna a hunk of cheese and a mt dew. I will come back and pick you up at dark.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the brilliant reply's, way to help. Both your responses imply that I am lazy, stupid, or both. Just so you know, I'm neither. I have been hunting for 40 years, been fortunate to kill several different species of game in several different states, and never paid a penny to hunt anything. Everybody, however, is not as fortunate as I have been. I was looking to book one, maybe two, hunts for a parent and child during youth shotgun season to give away at an upcoming game dinner event. Thought it might be a nice prize for someone that does not, or has not, had the opportunities that I and others do.
Way too often members here make unwarranted negative assumptions about others intentions.
If anyone has any real recommendations it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Well in that case i think you should have put that info in the original post and i would bet money that you wouldn't have gotten the responses you did.. Cause i was thinkin the same as the other guys.. That is a great thing to give away and every one would commend you on that if we would have known it in the first place. And there is no need to get a lil short with the people that replied since its your fault you left info out... Evin


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

wolf creek outfitters in killbuck,oh might be a little more than what your looking to spend but the hunts are all fair chase on private land. it is owned by one of the drury outdoors team members make sure to let them know what your doing it for they might work with you.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you negs, much appreciated.They are a bit more than I would like but we will also look for a little discount help in exchange for their exposure at the event. Looks like they have a nice set up. 
As far as being a "lil short" with people I apologize but I took offense to the condensing nature of the posts. Don't really think I defended myself any quicker than they insulted me, though.  I assumed there was no need to go into any type of detail as to why I seek this hunt information, seemed like a somewhat of a innocuous and simple request to me. Perhaps that is proof that to assume can only make an 'ass' of 'u' and 'me'.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i live in perry county and hunt about 350 acres of private land all close to my house and i have exclusive rights. i dont want paid but would be willing to take a kid and adult on youth weekend. i have a bunkhouse they can stay in and hot showers and good food at no cost. kids is what its all about. pm me if interested. ben


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Ben, what an outstanding and generous offer. Not many invites of that nature any more these days. PM sent.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Way to go Killingtime. Good luck to you and your lil hunter papaw.


----------

